# hooping horse blanket



## malla1 (Jan 5, 2010)

hi there
i have been asked to embroider a hordse blanket
one that goes under the saddle
i have tried hooping it up but it will not fit
do you have to have a special hoop as these are quite thick


----------



## SpiritGirl (Feb 24, 2011)

Hi Malcolm,
I've done one horse blanket (for the owners daughter-in-law) and it was not easy!
I believe I used a wooden hoop and hooped just the corner, so that the whole blanket wasn't hooped. I used tear away backing on the back as well as solvy on the front.. to make a sort of sandwich to help stabilize that free corner.
Make sense?
If not.. i will try and explain better. 

Good Luck!


----------



## malla1 (Jan 5, 2010)

hi
i was only hooping the corner
but cannot get it in the hoop
thanks for reply


----------



## SpiritGirl (Feb 24, 2011)

The only other thing I can suggest is opening the hoop as far as you can, but still holding it together, having the thickest corner in first and have someone hold that corner down while you try and get the other corners in. Then tightening the hoop till you feel it wont pop off the blanket.

You can try a flat hoop and sticky backing if you have it. 

Maybe make a patch to sew onto the blanket instead?

Again.. good luck!


----------



## malla1 (Jan 5, 2010)

thanks nicole
looks like i will have to do a patch
many thanks
malcolm


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Try this - hoop your backing, then spray the blanket back with a temp adhesive and lay it in the hoop. That way you aren't having to hoop that heavy blanket.


----------



## irish (Dec 13, 2008)

Be aware that if it is very thick you will have to change the pull comp on the design or the stitching will look awful.

The other thing to hoop real thick stuff is the new magnetic hoops.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

irish said:


> The other thing to hoop real thick stuff is the new magnetic hoops.


I second that on the magnetic hoops.


----------



## tikino (May 19, 2010)

Which way do you change the pull compensation, less or more?


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

on items like this we hoop the backing and then put the garment on top and use either tape or clamps to hold it down. We also add tacking stitches to tack down the garment to the backing before the main embroidery starts.


----------



## bsani (Mar 21, 2010)

We embroider on a leather piece and glue it to the blanket


----------



## christinee78 (Oct 23, 2010)

50% of my business is done with horsy stuff.
I use the icTCS hoop less clamping system, it is easy and saves lot's of time.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

christinee78 said:


> 50% of my business is done with horsy stuff.
> I use the icTCS hoop less clamping system, it is easy and saves lot's of time.


 
we have an entire set of these. sometimes they are a pita but they do work rather well on odd items like bags and stuff like that.


----------



## Nabeel (Dec 7, 2012)

christinee78 said:


> 50% of my business is done with horsy stuff.
> I use the icTCS hoop less clamping system, it is easy and saves lot's of time.


hi there how much does a clamp like that one cost and where can i get one from 
as i live in the UK regards..Nabeel


----------



## irish (Dec 13, 2008)

Here is the link to the company Embroidery Hoops, Embroidery Industrial Machines, Used Machine Equipment . They say they ship worldwide


----------



## Lollie Conn (Aug 25, 2008)

malla1 said:


> hi there
> i have been asked to embroider a hordse blanket
> one that goes under the saddle
> i have tried hooping it up but it will not fit
> do you have to have a special hoop as these are quite thick


I like using the HoopMaster's "Mighty Hoops" for this. Here's a link to them.
Embroidery Hooping Devices, The New Hooping Device, HoopMaster, By Midwest Products

Expensive....YES!

BUT...they are worth every last penny. They are not available for home sewing machines, as far as I know, but please call and discuss your needs and they will guide you to the best combo.
Hope this helps, (HTH),
Lollie


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Since I posted last on this topic we purchased the mighty hoops from hoop master and use them almost exclusively.


----------



## twosocksdesigns (Mar 6, 2012)

Yes, the clamp is the only way to go. About 75% of my business is doing horse blankets and saddle pads. Even the Mighty Hoops won't work on them. If you don't feel comfortable doing it, I would be glad to do it for you, just send me a PM - check out my website Equine Embroidery - to see some of the saddle pads I have done!

Sydney


----------



## twosocksdesigns (Mar 6, 2012)

Man, if you guys are using your Mighty Hoops on these, then my Mighty Hoop must be defective!!!


----------



## darren8208 (Mar 23, 2017)

i used this method
https://youtu.be/Rt8NNEAFdto


----------

